# 'Married with Children' Series appreciation



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 28, 2009)

Now we are all raised with Simpsons/Family Guy/American Dad etc so let's look at the series that helped shape these cartoons. 

This series is a soft spot for me and it took ages for the entire 11 seasons to be released in Australia (2 more left). 

I can't help but this particular series kinda screwed up my sense of humor.   Released at a time when a whole heap of family sitcoms were all about morals and getting along, Married with Children completely disregarded that. 

Sure the series was over a decade ago, but hot damn, I still find it funny and worth endless repeats. 

Can I get a WHOA BUNDY?


----------



## MFB (Jun 28, 2009)

WHOA BUNDY!


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 29, 2009)

Christina Applegate


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2009)

awesome show 

christina applegate = 

and despite the crazy hair peg could get the business too...

bud is absoltely awesome as long as he's not my son...


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 29, 2009)

I love this show so much! IMO it paved the way for what Family Guy, The Simpsons and lot of other modern day shows do but it never gets any credit.

In the UK for some absurd reason it was shown on a Thursday night at one in the morning but week in week out me and my dad would watch it religiously, I loved the episodes where Buck the dog would be the lead character as he just cracked me up in fact unlike a lot of comedy shows every character in it was funny and had their moments.

As for the cast I'm definitely down for a hot three way with Peg and Kelly, but what always freaked me out was how later on in the series when Bud grew a goatee he looked exactly like Eddie Van Halen when he went through his goatee phase.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow I suck at actresses, I didn't realize Christina Applegate played the news chick from the movie "anchorman"


----------



## jonathan_addams (Jun 29, 2009)

That show held a very special place in my teenage years.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 29, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> Christina Applegate



  She was the first reason to watch the show! Next was Al, That man is my hero!


----------



## yellowv (Jun 29, 2009)

WHOOOOOOAAAAAAHHHHHH BUNDY!!!!

Best show ever


----------



## Leon (Jun 29, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> She was the first reason to watch the show! Next was Al, That man is my hero!





I must be showing my age, saying that I grew up on Married With Children instead of Family Guy, etc.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone remember that episode with Milla Jovovich as Evette, the dumb French exchange student that goes in hot competition with Kelly? 

And the fact that No Ma'am stands for NATIONAL ORGANISATION OF MEN AGAINST AMAZONIAN MASTERHOOD is just praiseworthy. 

Or Al Bundy's new American states:

Pregnaho
Breast Virginia

Pure awesome and way ahead of it's time.


----------



## kmanick (Jun 29, 2009)

as I've gotten older, got married , and have a child, my understanding of this show
has elevated and I can certainly "relate" to poor Al a lot more now than when 
the show was actually on and I was younger and single.
one of the best comedy shows ever.


----------



## Dudley (Jun 30, 2009)

I absolutely love this show. My parents are both huge fans so I pretty much grew up with it from a very young age.

Anyone remember the episode where Al takes Bud to the nudie bar & the accompanying song?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 30, 2009)

Love this damn show! i still like to catch the old reruns.
And of course, Christina Applegate is one of the best parts about the show! 

And i almost forgot, do you guys remember Anthrax doing a guest spot on one of the episodes?? That was pretty fuckin cool


----------



## Zoltta (Jun 30, 2009)

My all time favorite show


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 30, 2009)

EDIT: Legal reasons aside: I'll admit that the opening kinda lost that same feeling when Frank Sinatra's Love and Marriage was removed from the DVD editions. 

I forgot that Anthrax were in Married. Is that the one where Kelly was gonna be in their video and Al gets a cameo where he gets blown up in his dodge? 

Gotta find that nudie bar song, I know it's in season 6... will get back later. 

There was even an episode with Tia Carrere.  Seriously the amount of hot chicks in this series was mindboggling. 

And of course: ALL HAIL PSYCHO DAD!


----------



## MFB (Jun 30, 2009)

The Anthrax episode was when they won the "Home Makeover with Anthrax" and they just trashed the place instead


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 1, 2009)

Let's also remember what Al was also a master of the degredation of fat women. 

Al: "A fat woman came to the store today..."

Peg: "Let me guess, she went down, and couldn't get up?"

Al: "No Peg. That would be you..... Anyway, this Three Times a Lady..."


(While wrestling in Vegas)

Peg: "Al, you can't give up, it's 5000 dollars!"

Al: "It's a dollar a pound Peg!"


----------



## CypherKnight (Jul 22, 2009)

Married with Children not only paved the way for modern sitcoms, but it was the harbinger of the death of the "family fun" sitcom.

Married with childern  The Cosby Show


----------



## Nick1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have all the box sets! I love the Bundys!!!!


----------

